# Music and training



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

What music do you listen to while training?

Has anyone made a mix tape for training?


----------



## Wing Co (Apr 4, 2010)

I have only very fast classic dance/trance anthems - very loud. Anything else and your performance falters, this has been scientifically proven (recent BBC TV).


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got a fair mix on my I-pod including fast, jazzy, pop, easy and even bagpipes by the Red Hot Chilli Pipers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah i have playlist on my phone for training, mix of things like rage and say limp biscuit, and rap or hip hop. Anything with an angry beat. And also old school 80'smovie music, eye of the tiger, burning hearts, mighty wings etc:thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Agreed.

Have you got any youtube links of the sort of stuff you mean.

This is the sort of stuff I use - steady beat, high impact...


















I need more steady beat stuff...and some warm up/cool down stuff.

...its weird how this steady beat stuff can alter your state of mind while training.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Yeah i have playlist on my phone for training, mix of things like rage and say limp biscuit, and rap or hip hop. Anything with an angry beat. And also old school 80'smovie music, eye of the tiger, burning hearts, mighty wings etc:thumb:


God Damn!! Just listend to Red Hot Chili's doing the bags.....

Nice! :devil:

*More links!!!!!*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Another two -


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

stangalang said:


> YouTube- 30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill
> YouTube- Limp Bizkit - Rollin' (Air Raid Vehicle)


Bizkit has been been added to my list :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

glymauto said:


> Bizkit has been been added to my list :thumb:


you gotta get rage on there, its a beast! Like 3 songs in one, awesome:thumb:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Rage Against the Machine, System of a Down, The Prodigy, Pendulum, Linkin Park

Thats my Gym playlist

Think ill add Limp Bizkit to that list tho


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

I train to.....ultimate nrg/wigan pier


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anything fast. Prodigy/Pendulum + virtually all heavy/death metal.

But of course it helps to like the music.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Any Dance, Trance or Happy Hardcore!! Always gets me in the right mood when in the gym!!


----------



## Kristy (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm writing down everything thats currently on my MP3 (gets chopped and changed regulary), most of it's abit :devil:

36 crazy fists
Avenged Sevenfold
Breaking Benjamin 
Bullet for my Valentine
Coheed and Cambria 
Devil Driver
Disturbed
Drowning Pool
Five Finger Death Punch 
Greenday
Kill Switch Engage
Sepultura
Linkin Park
Pantera
Papa Roach
Pendulum
Rammstein
Rise Against
Seether
Silverstein
Slipknot
The Prodigy
Trivium

Normally go for lighter stuff when doing cardio, Embrace, Jimmy eat world, Lost prophets, Radiohead, Stereophonics, Feeder etc etc

Few links




































Must play all at highest possible volume


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice one Kirsty,I take it you don't like Girls aloud then?:lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally I tend to keep my music fairly low key as it calms me down. 

I cycle as my main form of exercise and I find if the music is too fast/loud it tends to make me race traffic which is good for a short sprint but no good when you are 20-30 miles from home and you find yourself hitting a wall of pain as you 'just had to slipstream that bus' at 30mph on the flat :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Another one to add, an amazing start to a song


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Eminem - Lose yourself always gets me in the mood.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I've normally got some Pendulum or Chase and status in my ears. I certainly find that I perform better with a faster paced tune in my ears compared to something a little slower.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I run to fast dance music. on itunes I download the Sonny DJ music mix which lasts for an hour or so. Its free and there are usually 2 new ones per week.


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Matchbox 20
GooGoo Dolls
3 Doors Down


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

When i done muay thai, i always found that dance/ garage music was the best music to train to and really helped push me to my full potential.

Music is also good to take mind of pain, especially when your getting them lovely low kicks killing them thigh muscles.


----------

